# Will HR10-250 still work without DirecTV service?



## jym (Aug 15, 2006)

I am debating on buying or leasing a HR10-250. Will the HR10-250 still work for OTA and Tivo OTA without DirecTV service?

If you buy the HR10-250 and connecto to DirecTV will it get the programming information alright? Is it free? Or do you have to buy something from Tivo?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Note: I corrected the typo in your title.

Without DirecTV service, the HR10-250 will only work as a tuner for OTA HD signals. You would have no DVR functions, nor guide data.

No, the guide data is part of the DirecTV signal. 
There is no option from TiVo to buy service from them.

If you don't want DirecTV service, then you are going to have to wait for the Tivo Series 3 unit (See www.tivocommunity.com) if you want an HD-DVR powered by TiVo


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

jym said:


> I am debating on buying or leasing a HR10-250. Will the HR10-250 still work for OTA and Tivo OTA without DirecTV service?


You must subscribe (especially to qualify for a lease). If you desire a HD DVR, I'd look at the Sonys or a HD capable PC.


> If you buy the HR10-250 and connecto to DirecTV will it get the programming information alright? Is it free? Or do you have to buy something from Tivo?


The guide information comes from DirecTV and is covered under the DVR fee. If you do not subscribe to DirecTV, you _may_ be able to play back content that you have already recorded, but the TiVo recording functionality will be gone.

The end of the useful life of the HR10 as a DirecTV HD DVR is in sight.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

You can still pause, rewind, and fast-forward w/o the DTV subscription (essentially just goofing around with the buffer). But, as mentioned, since you will have no guide data you can not record season passes, etc.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

You also loss the ability to watch things you had previously recorded.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

wipeout said:


> You also loss the ability to watch things you had previously recorded.


No you don't... unless something has changed... but ther hasnt been a software update tha twould do that.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

> You would have no DVR functions, nor guide data.


I agree about the lack of DVR functions but you will definitely get guide data. You just won't be able to use it for any Tivo functions. I've got several unsubbed DTivos connected to my dish that get the same guide data as my subbed units, including locals. This goes for my unsubbed HDTivos as well. Just go through guided setup and you'll get the guide data just like any other subbed unit. The guide data doesn't disappear after a short period either. I've had unsubbed DTivos connected to my dish for several months and the guide stays current.

If you select a DTV channel from the guide in the current time slot you'll get a message indicating that you have inserted the wrong access card. If you select a show in a later time slot you will get a message to activate your DVR service.

If you have an HDTivo and you select a local OTA channel from the guide you will be able to tune to the channel and watch TV, assuming you have an antenna connected to the HDTivo. You can even watch an OTA channel with the access card removed and you won't get a nag message about inserting your card.

The bottom line is that you will get guide data as long as you have the DTivo connected to your dish.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I have a SD D-Tivo that I turned off Directv service to. I then attempted to access some recordings on it and the unit would not allow me to get to them.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

wipeout said:


> I have a SD D-Tivo that I turned off Directv service to. I then attempted to access some recordings on it and the unit would not allow me to get to them.


I have the same but I disconnected the SAT feed before I deactivated the unit. We could watch recorded shows on that unit and also use that unit now for MRV and it's been working for about a month and a half now.


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes you can access programs already recorded. In fact, my long-term plan for the day when my two HR10s will no longer be functional with D* is to use them as media servers with fixed content. About 20 feature length movies will fit on a box in HD. Times 2 means I can keep about 40 HD movies at the tip of a finger, which is more than I have on DVD currently. That certainly makes them more than just paper weights. That is, until they day when the hard drives finally give out.


----------

